# My first batch of soap!!



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, I finally done it. After wanting to do it for over a year, and people begging me to do it so they could purchase it, I made my first batch of soap today. I hope it turns out!! It looks good so far. I guess only time will tell. Is there anything I should look for that would tell me that it is not working? It traced great!!!I made green tea and jasmine. It looks pretty!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, if your skin doesn't fall off after you use it for the first time you should be good to go. :laughcry

Congrats!

Sara


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations!

So, when are you making your second batch? LOL

I think when I started I made at least batch a day for two weeks before taking a break. Of course, they were only 1 lb batches. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Yay! Congratulations, now you will get soapers fever and then nothing better get in the way of makin' soap. Tammy


----------



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

BlissBerry said:


> Well, if your skin doesn't fall off after you use it for the first time you should be good to go. :laughcry
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Sara


HAHAHAHA!!! I guess that would be my first clue that I need to do something a little different. I think I might do another batch today or tomorrow. I am just excited when I get to cut it tomorrow!!!! I just wish I didn't have to wait so long to use it!!! I am a tad bit of an instant gratification person :/


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Congratulations! Soapmaking is addicting. For me anyway.

Vicki in NC


----------



## rrziga (Nov 29, 2007)

I also made my first batch of soap yesterday! I am so excited to cut into it to see if it will really hold together. Can't wait to see if it really suds up. Robin in Kansas


----------



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

I just peeked at it and it looks a little weird. I guess we will see if it is going to work tomorrow. *fingers crossed* I am going to hold off making any more just to make sure it is going to work out. If it doesn't I will have to change up something.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

It's probably just in the gel stage - it gets all dark and hot.

I actually look forward to cutting so much it can get me out of bed earlier in the AM (and I'm not a morning person) when I do something new!

Have fun!


----------



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, I just cut it and it is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! I used a heart cookie cutter and they are so cute. With the leftover pieces can I rebatch them??? How do I do that??? Thanks so much, I am getting ready to do a new batch. I think this one is going to be oatmeal honey!!!! Yay! I already have 3 places that want to sell it!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Wonderful and Congradulations, yes you can rebatch but for me it is easier to shred and add to another batch of soap.. or chunk up and add to another batch of soap.. I guess I just hate rebatching period!!!
It is addicting... have fun
Barbara


----------



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Barbara!!! I am addicted. I just hate that I have wait to use my beautiful soap!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

You don't have to wait to try it, you can use some now, it just won't last as long... It is ready.. but the longer you dry it the harder the bar and longer it lasts..
Barbara


----------



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

MRFBarbara said:


> You don't have to wait to try it, you can use some now, it just won't last as long... It is ready.. but the longer you dry it the harder the bar and longer it lasts..
> Barbara


OOOH!!! I thought if I used it my skin would fall off!!! Oops! I guess the whole curing threw me off. Well then, I guess I will try it. Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

I like trying out my new soaps first. Then I can tell people about it. Makes me :biggrin.Tammy


----------



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

Just tried it!!! OMG!!!! I have never in my life had a soap that felt soooo good. I didn't want to stop washing my hands. I had never tried GM soap before, but wow!!!! I am going to start making it like a mad woman (since I already have people banging on my door for it!!) WOW!!! It is sooo much fun because I made this wonderful product!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

See, doesn't it make you :biggrin? Tammy


----------



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

It does make me !!!! I am all for doing everything I can myself....I grow a lot of my own food, can what we don't use for the winter, we now milk and attempt to make our own cheese, and now I can make my own soap...and sell it, which will help with bills and everything else I need money for...(i.e. MORE GOATS!!!!) Teehee!!! I made another batch today...oatmeal/honey. It looks really pretty. The honey gave it a really deep rich brown color. It will be fun to see what it will look like later!!


----------

